# Deer brand brown organic basmati rice from Costco



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone else think it tastes like dirt? Just wondering.


----------



## gribbit (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes me !! I thought I was crazy, but it really does taste like dirt to me. It was a good deal, but I don't think I will buy it again...


----------



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang! And their return policy is so great that I probably could have just returned it, but I've had it in the freezer for months now and I let my membership expire. I'm sure they wouldn't look kindly upon me trying to return it at this point.


----------

